# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  كتاب إدارة الازمات الأقتصادية

## شذى البنفسج

مؤلف كتاب إدارة الازمات الأقتصادية : إدارة الازمات الأقتصادية 


لتحميل كتاب إدارة الازمات الأقتصادية  اتبع الرابط التالي :


إدارة الازمات الاقتصادية

----------


## brah81im

thanxxxxxxxxx

----------


## منال عمار

السلام عليكم عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى اتمنى اكون وحدة منكم اذا ممكن

----------


## منال عمار

السلام عليكم 
اسمي منال من  الجزائر طالبة في كلية العلوم الاقتصادة فرع نقود ومؤسسات مالية 
سنة 2 ماستير
اريد المساعدة اذا ممكن من طلبة كلية العلوم الاقتصادية جامعة الاردن في تزويدي بالمراجع الذي تخدم مذكرتي تحت عنوان    الاندماج المصرفي 
انتظر مساعدتكم على العنوان  manel.smial@hotmail.com[/COLOR][/COLOR]

----------

